# Grand Canyon Aug. 31-Sep.13th



## Small World Adventures (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey All

Small World Adventures here! We still have a few spots open for our upcoming Grand Canyon trip. It starts August 31-September 13. It's getting close to that time when your home rivers are likely getting dried up and summer is coming to an end. Why not go out with a bang and join us for this 2 week adventure?

We'll take you down some famous rapids like Lava, Crystal and Hermit. Then we'll enjoy frolicking through some side creeks such as Havasu, Deer Creek and Matkatamiba. It's all about some awesome paddling, incredible sight seeing and making those lifelong memories...and lifelong friends. Come join us on this 240+ mile journey through one of the best canyons in the US. We'll even feed you gourmet food!

Our trip runs through Moki Mac, one of the first Grand Canyon outfitters. If your interested in paddling with us, you'll need to secure a spot with a deposit of $200. Make your reservation ASAP...spaces are limited. No worries if you're not a whitewater kayaker, we'll throw you on a raft with a life jacket....if you're lucky.


----------

